# HOTCIG RDS DUAL SYSTEM



## Timwis (26/11/20)

It comes with


1 x Hotcig RDS Device
2 x Hotcig RM Pod
1 x RM1 Mesh Coil 0.3ohm
1 x RM3 Mesh Coil 1.2ohm
1 x DL Drip Tip
1 x MTL Drip Tip
1 x 510-thread Adapter
1 x Manual
1 x Type-C Cable
1 x Warranty Card







Parameters

Size (mm): 130mm x 41.5mm x 25mm
Material: Stainless Steel+PCTG
Battery: 1 x 18650 battery (NOT Included)
Output power: 5-80W
Vape Modes: Power/Volt/Bypass/Temp/Pod/MOD
Display: TFT 0.96-inch Colour Screen
Capacity: 4.2ml (with DL Drip Tip)/4/5ml (with MTL Drip Tip)
Resistance: DL (RMX 0.15Ω/RM1 0.3Ω/RM2 0.6Ω) 
MTL (RM3 1.2Ω)
Charging: Type-C 5V/1A





Lightweight PCTG construction
Dual system of Pod and 510-MOD
Single 18650 with 80W output
Power/Volt/Bypass/Temp/Pod/MOD modes
MTL and DL drip tip attached
Simple side filling design
Type-C mainstream charging system
510-thread adapter for most 510 tanks

The Amber looks nice!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (26/11/20)

B


Timwis said:


> View attachment 214965
> View attachment 214966
> 
> 
> ...


Lack and white doesn't look bad either.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (2/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/20)

I call dibs on this one!!! Just by the look of it!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

